# Res. plower needed in Pepperell, MA



## stove95 (Dec 9, 2003)

We're looking for a new plower for the winter. Unfortunately, the guy from last year is not plowing anyone this year (we found out the night before this weekend's storm...nice!). We live in Pepperell, MA.

So, anyone in Pepperell, Townsend, Hollis, Brookline interested?

If you are, plz respond directly to: 
stove95*AT*go.com. (replace the *AT* with @).

Thanks,
John


----------

